# Royal Touch Car Show ∙



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

ALL ENTRIES WELCOME....JUST ONE ENTRY TO MAKE A CLASS.....WEGO 1/2 POINT SHOW....


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

...ill be there........


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 2 2007, 09:12 PM~8460757
> *FLYER NOT FINISHED....POSTING FOR INFO.....ALL ENTRIES WELCOME....JUST ONE ENTRY TO MAKE A CLASS.....WEGO 1/2 POINT SHOW....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)

:biggrin: 1/2 Points Show on the Tour!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

ill be there.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

were down...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

appreciate it homie....it should be a good show....working on some money for the hop!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 6 2007, 07:05 AM~8482540
> *appreciate it homie....it should be a good show....working on some money for the hop!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Money is good , for the Hoppers!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 5 2007, 11:31 PM~8480806
> *were down...
> *




:yes: :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 6 2007, 08:05 AM~8482540
> *appreciate it homie....it should be a good show....working on some money for the hop!!!! :biggrin:
> *


sweet ill get the worth out to our "club hopper" and makem go out there...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

This show is #6 on the tour...and it's only a few weeks away!

Here are the standings after 4 shows:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 5 2007, 10:31 PM~8480806
> *were down...
> *


 :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

SUNDANCE 63 is one bad ride so it makes this one of my fav issues ever :biggrin: 










> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Aug 9 2007, 03:11 PM~8514107
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

BONAFIDE C.C. 

WILL BE IN ATTENDANCE... I'M A MISS IT THOUGH GOIN TO GARNER STATE THAT WEEKEND....SORRY..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BONAFIDE_G_@Aug 10 2007, 02:03 PM~8522765
> *BONAFIDE C.C.
> 
> WILL BE IN ATTENDANCE... I'M A MISS IT THOUGH GOIN TO GARNER STATE THAT WEEKEND....SORRY..
> *


 :angry: :biggrin: ....preciate that homie.....

manuel was at my house the other day and he told me that they were coming.....be careful on your trip homie....


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Aug 10 2007, 08:56 AM~8520207
> *ttt
> *




:wave:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 11 2007, 06:49 AM~8527584
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 2 2007, 09:12 PM~8460757
> *ALL ENTRIES WELCOME....JUST ONE ENTRY TO MAKE A CLASS.....WEGO 1/2 POINT SHOW....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

its gon be a good show!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 12 2007, 10:32 PM~8538848
> *its gon be a good show!
> *


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)

Hope your ready WEGO is soon to be in your town!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WEGOWEB.ORG_@Aug 13 2007, 09:20 PM~8546864
> *Hope your ready WEGO is soon to be in your town!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 13 2007, 10:11 PM~8547807
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

is this show indoor our outdoor show.......


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Aug 14 2007, 07:48 AM~8549638
> *is this show indoor our outdoor show.......
> *



outdoor......


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

WERE THERE


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

We will be there:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

cant wait......hey is there access to electricty for a turn table...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

bring extension cords.....i'll see what i can do...but i'm pretty sure there will be.... :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 14 2007, 12:36 PM~8551055
> *bring extension cords.....i'll see what i can do...but i'm pretty sure there will be.... :biggrin:
> *



ok cool......ill bring some.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

WHAT CLASSES ARE YALL HAVING FOR BIKES AND TRIKES.....


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 2 2007, 09:12 PM~8460757
> *ALL ENTRIES WELCOME....JUST ONE ENTRY TO MAKE A CLASS.....WEGO 1/2 POINT SHOW....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Aug 14 2007, 04:37 PM~8553543
> *WHAT CLASSES ARE YALL HAVING FOR BIKES AND TRIKES.....
> *


WEGO tour judges doing the classifications and judging.....


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Aug 15 2007, 09:04 AM~8559207
> *ttt
> *


you taking the bike to this one ...


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 15 2007, 08:06 AM~8559221
> *you taking the bike to this one ...
> *


yeah if you down


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Aug 15 2007, 09:07 AM~8559227
> *yeah if you down
> *


ya im down for a lil road trip...


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 15 2007, 08:15 AM~8559274
> *ya im down for a lil road trip...
> *


will be there


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Aug 15 2007, 10:16 AM~8559283
> *will be there
> *



see you there......


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Aug 15 2007, 09:12 AM~8559721
> *see you there......
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 15 2007, 09:15 AM~8559274
> *ya im down for a lil road trip...
> *


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

ill be thier represting that R.O. D-Town chapter


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@Aug 16 2007, 09:21 PM~8572721
> *ill be thier represting that R.O. D-Town chapter
> *


  preciate it homie....heard quite a few people gonna make it this way....


----------



## Rob's 84' (Aug 8, 2005)

ttt :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 17 2007, 12:33 PM~8577139
> *  preciate it homie....heard quite a few people gonna make it this way....
> *


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

is there a pre regestration or can i register the mourning of show


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@Aug 18 2007, 11:29 PM~8586509
> *is there a pre regestration or can i register the mourning of show
> *


registration is that morning homie.....


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 18 2007, 11:44 PM~8586593
> *registration is that morning homie.....
> *


thanks homie


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 21 2007, 01:32 PM~8606282
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:cheesy:


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)

:biggrin: GETTING CLOSE....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

VISIT OUR PAGE TO HEAR COMMERCIAL


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Aug 22 2007, 08:27 AM~8614600
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

bikini contest with naked chicks like last time?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 22 2007, 11:45 AM~8615781
> *bikini contest with naked chicks like last time?
> *


say what! :cheesy:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 22 2007, 11:45 AM~8615781
> *bikini contest with naked chicks like last time?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

sure....why not....  

that shit was funny!!!!


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 22 2007, 04:23 PM~8618178
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> sure....why not....
> ...


i was watching da video da other day. nice. :biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 22 2007, 12:35 PM~8616674
> *say what! :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 22 2007, 06:42 PM~8619138
> *i was watching da video da other day. nice.  :biggrin:
> *



man at least you got video....we didn't get shit on tape...no cars...nada....that one group was supposed to be getting a video done and they got stuck with nada....so we lost out too... :angry:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

hey...if I could get a video camera in hand....oh well.

I will be headed out there....I was hoping to bring some people (the Riot Girls) along but I may or may not be riding solo. The main riot girl is out of town and is the liason between I and the other girls shes chosen. I may scrap her, since she hasnt responded to my messages and go ahead with a model search event. Rocker girl model search.












I think all the H-towners heading out there are gonna meet up and caravan to Bryan TX. We can discuss at the HLC meeting this Sunday at 5pm. Hit up Chris, Juan or me regarding more info. 

I'll be at the car show reppin the HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL










Also doing the picture thing as NMEIMAGE for the WEGO WORLD TOUR











:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

it would be good to have some video of the day.....we appreciate all the support!!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 23 2007, 08:02 AM~8622820
> *it would be good to have some video of the day.....we appreciate all the support!!!
> 
> 
> ...


I got an old hi8/digital8 camcorder.....MAYBE and thats a big maybe...I can take it and get some footage...in between the pictures.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

we gonna have to bust out the old camcorders too :biggrin: .....if anyone is interested in setting up a booth....let me know.....


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 23 2007, 01:46 AM~8621987
> *hey...if I could get a video camera in hand....oh well.
> 
> I will be headed out there....I was hoping to bring some people (the Riot Girls) along but I may or may not be riding solo. The main riot girl is out of town and is the liason between I and the other girls shes chosen.  I may scrap her, since she hasnt responded to my messages and go ahead with a model search event.  Rocker girl model search.
> ...


that would be a good sight... a bunch of lo lo's ridin together...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

IT WILL LOOK GOOD ROLLIN IN TOO!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:LIST OF CLUBS THAT CONTACTED ME PLANNING TO ATTEND:

FIRME
EMPIRE
HYPNOTIZED
KRAZY TOYZ
DE LA RAZA
BAYOU CITY
PLAYERS PARADISE
ROLLERZ ONLY
LATIN STYLE
SIDESHOW
ESTRELLA
TRUE EMINENCE
HOUSTON STYLES
HALO
PNEUMATIK
LEGIONS
BONAFIDE
EXCLUSIVE
LA COMPANIA
KNIGHTS OF PLEASURE
SLAB KINGS
SLABS 2 DUBZ
SUENOS BAJOS
LATIN ROLLERZ

    

IF I MISSED YOU ...ADD YOUR NAME TO THE LIST....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 23 2007, 12:09 PM~8624602
> *that would be a good sight... a bunch of lo lo's ridin together...
> *


Well...not to disappoint, but staying with the theme of being "no rider" I am going in my Mustang. As far as some of the vehicles showing they may be driven or towed. The hoppers are being trailered for sure. It will be great to get back to Bryan because my last time there was the Easter Picnic but not the '07 one....I was there for the '06 one.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Remember this?










:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 23 2007, 03:17 PM~8626227
> *Remember this?
> 
> 
> ...



Actually.....no. When was this? I know that wasnt the Easter Picnic...so this must have been at some car show I didnt attend. I dunno if that is happening again this time around....hope I dont miss the bikini dealio as usual. :angry:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 23 2007, 03:17 PM~8626227
> *Remember this?
> 
> 
> ...



dammit....what is iit...i just see a red x.....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 23 2007, 02:00 PM~8625577
> *Well...not to disappoint, but staying with the theme of being "no rider" I am going in my Mustang.  As far as some of the vehicles showing they may be driven or towed. The hoppers are being trailered for sure.  It will be great to get back to Bryan because my last time there was the Easter Picnic but not the '07 one....I was there for the '06 one.
> *




it's all good homie.....you still down for the cause....so we cool like that!!! maybe i should make a layitlow section....hhhmmmmm :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

D-Town Bombs will be in the house 

FIRME
EMPIRE
HYPNOTIZED
KRAZY TOYZ
DE LA RAZA
BAYOU CITY
PLAYERS PARADISE
ROLLERZ ONLY
LATIN STYLE
SIDESHOW
ESTRELLA
TRUE EMINENCE
HOUSTON STYLES
HALO
PNEUMATIK
LEGIONS
BONAFIDE
EXCLUSIVE
LA COMPANIA
KNIGHTS OF PLEASURE
SLAB KINGS
SLABS 2 DUBZ
SUENOS BAJOS
LATIN ROLLERZ
D-Town Bombs


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 23 2007, 05:48 PM~8626912
> * D-Town Bombs will be in the house
> 
> FIRME
> ...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Where do the H-town peeps wanna meet up? any suggestions?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

EVERYONE WELCOME.....


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

Untouchables c.c. will be there representing East Texas :loco:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 23 2007, 03:17 PM~8626227
> *Remember this?
> 
> 
> ...


HOly crap?! Wait is that blurred out chick someone I know....I think I recognize that tatt on her lower back!!! :0 :wow:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 24 2007, 07:03 AM~8630940
> *HOly crap?! Wait is that blurred out chick someone I know....I think I recognize that tatt on her lower back!!! :0  :wow:
> *


yes it is. :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

workin on money for a bikini contest now!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 









:biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 24 2007, 08:21 AM~8631207
> *workin on money for a bikini contest now!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


how much do we need to pitch in?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK+Aug 24 2007, 07:14 AM~8630970-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont forget my bottle...oh wait and one for Firmelows too  

HAHA jk. Make sure I KNOW when it is scheduled for so I dont miss out and I get an all access backstage/onstage in-dat-a$$ presspass! :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 24 2007, 10:18 AM~8631829
> *Is it the chick in the back of the latest issue of BLVD KINGS?  I aint heard from her in a while.
> Dont forget my bottle...oh wait and one for Firmelows too
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

TTTMFT


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

TMNT ? :dunno:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

getting the chrome undies and powder coated parts put on ill finish tommorow getting it ready for your show


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@Aug 25 2007, 01:48 AM~8637321
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn homie....that looks good!! never thought powder coated springs would look that good!!! great idea!!! looking forward to seeing it all done.....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 25 2007, 07:55 AM~8637780
> *damn homie....that looks good!! never thought powder coated springs would look that good!!! great idea!!! looking forward to seeing it all done.....
> *


X2


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 23 2007, 04:48 PM~8626912
> * D-Town Bombs will be in the house
> 
> FIRME
> ...


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 25 2007, 07:55 AM~8637780
> *damn homie....that looks good!! never thought powder coated springs would look that good!!! great idea!!! looking forward to seeing it all done.....
> *


thanks dogg


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## Rob's 84' (Aug 8, 2005)

ttt  :angry:   :biggrin: :uh:  :cheesy: :0


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

OK this coming Sunday is the Royal Touch Labor Day Car Show in Bryan TX. We will be meeting up in Houston at the Whataburger parking lot off of 290 @ Jones Rd at 8AM that Sunday morning. We will roll out once all confirmed participants have shown up so please call either Chris, Juan or Alberto so we can know who to expect.
Chris
832-876-1373
Juan
713-294-1163
Alberto
281-217-6336

The car show will run until approximately 6pm and due to the high level of responses and support of performers the concert may run past that.

Please remember this is an indoor/outdoor event, so bring canopies if you have them, dress cool, and anything else you may need to stay cool in the heat. Please repost for any car clubs you know wanting to attend the show and participate in driving out there together, or for any spectators who may like to go and wouldn't go out there otherwise.

Thank you and lets help Royal Touch make this car show even better than last years!!
www.houstonlowridercouncil.com


----------



## Rob's 84' (Aug 8, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :big


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

YOU ALL KNOW MY NUMBER IF YOU NEED ANYTHING, JUST CALL!!!! HOPE YOU ALL HAVE A SAFE TRIP HERE AND I WANNA SEE A NEVERENDING LINE OF CARS.......  

THANK YOU IN ADVANCE FOR ALL THE SUPPORT!!!!!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

FIRME
EMPIRE
HYPNOTIZED
KRAZY TOYZ
DE LA RAZA
BAYOU CITY
PLAYERS PARADISE
ROLLERZ ONLY
LATIN STYLE
SIDESHOW
ESTRELLA
TRUE EMINENCE
HOUSTON STYLES
HALO
PNEUMATIK
LEGIONS
BONAFIDE
EXCLUSIVE
LA COMPANIA
KNIGHTS OF PLEASURE
SLAB KINGS
SLABS 2 DUBZ
SUENOS BAJOS
LATIN ROLLERZ
D-Town Bombs 
UNTOUCHABLES
BROWN IMPRESSIONS


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Mapquest Directions To


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

I got to work on the Los Magnificos show this Sunday. That's what sucks about a big show. It consumes your weekends when you have a regular 8-5 job. I was looking forward to watch Mr. Cutie walking around and Mr. I'll buy you a taco and Mr. I'll make you a CD. You know who you are! Miss you already.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

ttt


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:cheesy: that's what im talking about, roll out together


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 27 2007, 08:11 PM~8654932
> *:cheesy: that's what im talking about, roll out together
> *


So that mean u signing up? That way we can know WHO to expect and not roll out leaving someone running late behind....even better if no one is running late...watch me be the one though  :biggrin:


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)

:biggrin: TTT 6 DAYS AND COUNTING...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

cant wait......hope yall find electricity so i can put my bike on turntable


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

YAY I can hardly wait either!! :biggrin: Gonne be fun and work at the same time 








 

Gonna get my cameras ready the Canon Digital-SLR and the Sony Digital (finally got back). The Sony does video clips, but stupid camera saves them in PAL (european standard) format instead of NTSC (American Standard) format!! So I cant import into any video editing software I have like Pinnacle Studio. Which apparently if you buy US version ONLY does NTSC, but if you buy Europe (and rest of world version) it handles both PAL and NTSC!! :angry: Darn software companies!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin+Aug 28 2007, 07:57 AM~8658294-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF YOU JUST SAY?? HAHAHA..... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 28 2007, 10:19 AM~8659204
> *DONE!!!!!!!!!!
> WTF YOU JUST SAY?? HAHAHA..... :biggrin:
> *


PAL bad....NTSC good....My Sony records PAL....bad Sony! :angry: 

One Cam takes PICS ONLY...the other does pics and Videos....AND if I work it right....with 2 cameras I can do 3D pictures. Think a 3D pic of a lowrider would be cheesy? :dunno:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 28 2007, 10:30 AM~8659255
> *PAL bad....NTSC good....My Sony records PAL....bad Sony! :angry:
> 
> One Cam takes PICS ONLY...the other does pics and Videos....AND if I work it right....with 2 cameras I can do 3D pictures.  Think a 3D pic of a lowrider would be cheesy? :dunno:
> *



DAMMIT.....3D PICS....HHHHMMMMMM.......NOT SURE HOW IT WOULD LOOK....IT'S WORTH A TRY!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 28 2007, 10:43 AM~8659342
> *DAMMIT.....3D PICS....HHHHMMMMMM.......NOT SURE HOW IT WOULD LOOK....IT'S WORTH A TRY!! :biggrin:
> *



Something like these pictures I took/made but with cars....the effect is more effective if there are various items and different distances.



















So you need the red blue glasses to see them effectively.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:0 :wow:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+Aug 28 2007, 12:02 PM~8659509-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:twak: :twak: :twak: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 28 2007, 09:30 AM~8659255
> *PAL bad....NTSC good....My Sony records PAL....bad Sony! :angry:
> 
> One Cam takes PICS ONLY...the other does pics and Videos....AND if I work it right....with 2 cameras I can do 3D pictures.  Think a 3D pic of a lowrider would be cheesy? :dunno:
> *


I wish I was going so you could make me look slim. 3D, Make my boobs big, flatten my stomach and leave my ass alone. :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Aug 28 2007, 11:36 AM~8659841-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A good photographer (I aint there yet) can achieve that without using photoshop...mostly with lighting, subject position, and maybe a padded bra and timing pics when you take a deep breath in, making your chest larger and midsection smaller...kinda. Without that "Suck it in and hold your breath" look.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 28 2007, 01:09 PM~8660186
> *ummm no amount of photoshopping could do that!!   besides..I dont wanna be focusing on that pic for any extended amounts of time!! :angry:
> Yeah I think Latin dun flipped out or something!! :0
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Aug 28 2007, 12:02 PM~8660119
> *I wish I was going so you could make me look slim.  3D, Make my boobs big, flatten my stomach and leave my ass alone.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Helen you are something else!!!! you are going to miss out on a good show!!!....vendors will be selling food(turkey legs, sausage on a stick, roasted corn, nacho's, frito pies, pickles, chips, snowcones, chopped beef sandwiches) and the hall is selling drinks(sodas, water, beer, margaritas).....oh it's going to be a great day....SI DIOS QUIERE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 28 2007, 11:09 AM~8660186
> *ummm no amount of photoshopping could do that!!   besides..I dont wanna be focusing on that pic for any extended amounts of time!! :angry:
> Yeah I think Latin dun flipped out or something!! :0
> A good photographer (I aint there yet) can achieve that without using photoshop...mostly with lighting, subject position, and maybe a padded bra and timing pics when you take a deep breath in, making your chest larger and midsection smaller...kinda. Without that "Suck it in and hold your breath" look.
> *


 :wow: that would be hard. :uh:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 28 2007, 11:15 AM~8660244
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Helen you are something else!!!! you are going to miss out on a good show!!!....vendors will be selling food(turkey legs, sausage on a stick, roasted corn, nacho's, frito pies, pickles, chips, snowcones, chopped beef sandwiches) and the hall is selling drinks(sodas, water, beer, margaritas).....oh it's going to be a great day....SI DIOS QUIERE!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Working on the Los Magnificos calendar and Sunday is Ms. Dani schedule date. I'm the go get this and go get that girl. :uh:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

By the way anyone in Bryan interested in the Bike Build off? Can you check around and see if any schools or community centers want to build a lowrider bike.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Aug 28 2007, 12:41 PM~8660486
> *By the way anyone in Bryan interested in the Bike Build off?  Can you check around and see if any schools or community centers want to build a lowrider bike.
> *




I'll see what I can do.....


----------



## Rob's 84' (Aug 8, 2005)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 27 2007, 08:23 PM~8655664
> *So that mean u signing up?  That way we can know WHO to expect and not roll out leaving someone running late behind....even better if no one is running late...watch me be the one though    :biggrin:
> *


yup , i b there


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 28 2007, 11:55 AM~8660600
> *I'll see what I can do.....
> *


Thanks that will be great!


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)

TTT for Royal Touch!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

CONCERT AND AFTER PARTY AT THE CLUB!!!!


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 29 2007, 12:33 AM~8666606
> * CONCERT AND AFTER PARTY AT THE CLUB!!!!
> *



I dont go to clubs...they arent my thing...theres gotta be some seedy hole in the wall watering hole cantina that I'd feel more at home at. :biggrin:

Oh, so I guess I am crashing at your crib then huh


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 29 2007, 08:33 AM~8667798
> *I dont go to clubs...they arent my thing...theres gotta be some seedy hole in the wall watering hole cantina that I'd feel more at home at. :biggrin:
> 
> Oh, so I guess I am crashing at your crib then huh
> *



this is not a "club"....it's more like an old dance hall, turned into a bar....but it's a good size inside....stage...dance floor...pool tables....tables and chairs....can't forget the disco ball.... :biggrin: 

let me know homie.....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 29 2007, 08:51 AM~8667877
> *this is not a "club"....it's more like an old dance hall, turned into a bar....but it's a good size inside....stage...dance floor...pool tables....tables and chairs....can't forget the disco ball.... :biggrin:
> 
> let me know homie.....
> *


mayne hold up...sarcasm doesnt convey well in written words...hahaha u know I am ALWAYS at the club :biggrin: I was just trying to sound like everyone else that always tells me how clubbin just aint there thing...then next thing you they was out clubbin :uh: Anyway....3 day weekend...of course I am down! Should I bring blankets and a pillow? :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 29 2007, 09:10 AM~8668001
> *mayne hold up...sarcasm doesnt convey well in written words...hahaha u know I am ALWAYS at the club  :biggrin:  I was just trying to sound like everyone else that always tells me how clubbin just aint there thing...then next thing you they was out clubbin  :uh: Anyway....3 day weekend...of course I am down!  Should I bring blankets and a pillow? :biggrin:
> *


hahaha...i know homie....i was being sarcastic too..... :biggrin: .....


as long as you don't mind the hello kitty covers....you good to go.... :biggrin: .....or i could hook you up with the ninja turtles ones.....uuuuhhh...gang$ta


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 29 2007, 09:18 AM~8668054
> *hahaha...i know homie....i was being sarcastic too..... :biggrin: .....
> as long as you don't mind the hello kitty covers....you good to go.... :biggrin: .....or i could hook you up with the ninja turtles ones.....uuuuhhh...gang$ta
> *


It dont matter...I just need to covers to keep the cuqui away.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 29 2007, 10:48 AM~8668745
> *It dont matter...I just need to covers to keep the cuqui away.
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 29 2007, 12:00 PM~8669970
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Becareful I heard they are wild and crazy and on their way to Bryan, Texas.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

The last time I went to Bryan....for Easter of '06


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 29 2007, 01:56 PM~8670590
> *The last time I went to Bryan....for Easter of '06
> 
> 
> ...



GOOD TIMES!!!!!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

OH NO!!! WEEKEND WEATHER
:0 :tears: 

:guns: 40% Chance for RAIN/T-STORMS


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 29 2007, 05:41 PM~8672671
> *OH NO!!! WEEKEND WEATHER
> :0  :tears:
> 
> ...


yall not scared of a lil water?


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 29 2007, 06:50 PM~8673784
> *yall not scared of a lil water?
> *


im hno: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 29 2007, 05:41 PM~8672671
> *OH NO!!! WEEKEND WEATHER
> :0  :tears:
> 
> ...



it's all good homie....we had a 50% chance today and it rained for a whole 20 min....i will keep praying that we will have a good day....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 29 2007, 10:20 PM~8674895
> *
> it's all good homie....we had a 50% chance today and it rained for a whole 20 min....i will keep praying that we will have a good day....
> *


Just make sure theres a plan B of some kind...I guess..I hope to go no matter what.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 29 2007, 10:35 PM~8674986
> *Just make sure theres a plan B of some kind...I guess..I hope to go no matter what.
> *



already workin on it


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 29 2007, 07:50 PM~8673784
> *yall not scared of a lil water?
> *


AHHHH i'm melting meeeelting......ahhhhh :wow:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:biggrin:
[/quote]


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> :biggrin:


[/quote]
HARD KANDY KUSTOMZ WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

HARD KANDY KUSTOMZ WILL BE THERE :biggrin:
[/quote]
 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Aug 30 2007, 02:04 PM~8679337
> *TTT
> *


you bringin the cutlass?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Im bringin the Canon and the Sony :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 30 2007, 02:50 PM~8679742
> *Im bringin the Canon and the Sony :biggrin:
> *


and the GOOSE!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 30 2007, 04:22 PM~8680480
> *and the GOOSE!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


oooh yeah the Canon, the Sony, the Goose and a couple of Lucky Nites. Sounds like a bad pron title... :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)

TTT for Royal Touch Car Show.. :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

ALL ENTRIES WELCOME......</span>

TROPHIES FOR ALL CATEGORIES


*SPECIALTY AWARDS*
<span style=\'color:blue\'>BEST OF SHOW TRUCK
BEST OF SHOW CAR
BEST OF SHOW BIKE
MOST ENTRIES

CASH FOR HOP
:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

got you ready hex...... :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 31 2007, 07:56 AM~8685004
> *got you ready hex...... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



THATS RIGHT...my own In-Dat-A$$ All-Access presspass!! :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

BLOCK2BLOCK AND STREETSEEN.COM are doing show coverage!!!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 31 2007, 10:34 AM~8685899
> *BLOCK2BLOCK AND STREETSEEN.COM are doing show coverage!!!!
> *


uh huh...

And....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 31 2007, 10:38 AM~8685923
> *uh huh...
> 
> And....
> ...




OH I'M SURE EVERYONE IS WELL AWARE OF THAT!!!!!!!!.......YOU ALREADY KNOW THE HEX IS IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

*REMINDER: ANYONE THAT WOULD LIKE TO DONATE BIKE PARTS PLEASE TAKE THEM TO THE CAR SHOW. JON WILL HAVE A BOX THERE TO COLLECT PARTS. ALSO HAS ANYONE FOUND ANOTHER SCHOOL OR GROUP THAT WOULD MAKE ANOTHER LOWRIDER BIKE? WE NEED ONE MORE ENTRY. 

WE HAVE 3 PAINTER'S THAT HAVE DONATED PAINT JOBS. SO NO NEED TO WORRY ABOUT THE PAINT JOB. THAT'S A BIG DONATION IN MY OPINION. *


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 31 2007, 09:38 AM~8685923
> *uh huh...
> 
> And....
> ...


THAT'S RIGHT!!


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

GUESS what I picked up last night..




:biggrin: 

























The specs by my crib didnt have it....I had to go to the downtown one...and they only had 9 bottles of which i got 2 for Rob and we got ourselves 1. Next to it they had some stuff called Sizzurp :uh: 









Sizzurp with Jim Jones 
An exotic blend of premium imported cognac, vodka and natural fruits. Apparently DJ CLue and Ja Rule also put their name behind some other liquor products.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

TTT


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:biggrin: if anyone needs help getting here, make sure you call me.....


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

NEW ALBUM COMIN SOON


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

im loaded up and ready for the show


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: 


I gotta load the cameras and the most important stuff...the bottles of Lucky Nites into my car....the tank is full....so all I need to do is be there at the meet spot.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

im ready i got the bike in the truck and its ready to go......


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Sep 1 2007, 11:08 PM~8694777
> *im ready i got the bike in the truck and its ready to go......
> *


everyone be careful....make sure to call me if we are meeting up at 290 @ JOnes


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

make sure you call me in the morning to let me know when you get into college station....
drive safe everyone...  

and help me pray for a beautiful day like today...


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

it was nice going out there........ :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

good show and turnout..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

I'd like to thank everyone for coming on behalf of Royal Touch CC.......It was a great turnout and appreciate all the support......post pics if you have them and i also want to apologize for not being able to hang out for long with anyone.....hectic day....but it turned out great......can't wait for next yr!!!!!


Thank you all!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Royal Touch, you guys made us proud! We were glad to have you as the 6th stop on the W.W.T. Great show! Can't wait for next year when it moves indoors!!!


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Look...we even work on Labor Day!

Here are the updated standings:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

tight pics mike


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 3 2007, 06:34 AM~8701073
> *Royal Touch, you guys made us proud!  We were glad to have you as the 6th stop on the W.W.T.  Great show!  Can't wait for next year when it moves indoors!!!
> *



Thank you John......we had a great turnout and we were proud to be a part of the tour......it brought cars to us that we hadn't even expected....we are looking forward to next year....and yes....INDOORS!!!! there is nothing like seeing the cars in the sun....but the a/c feels much better :biggrin: .......thanks again for coming out and putting in some hard work judging the show.....


----------



## Incognito (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 3 2007, 08:52 AM~8701550
> *Thank you John......we had a great turnout and we were proud to be a part of the tour......it brought cars to us that we hadn't even expected....we are looking forward to next year....and yes....INDOORS!!!! there is nothing like seeing the cars in the sun....but the a/c feels much better :biggrin: .......thanks again for coming out and putting in some hard work judging the show.....
> *


_We had a good time.... good show, good turn out..._


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Rob's 84' (Aug 8, 2005)

for anone who was at the show and got upset by yelling i am very sorry but a lot of shit went wrong for me sunday but instead of getting into drama on here i just want to say i am sorry


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

damn good pics!!!! 


man HEX AND PROVOK did a damn good job taking pictures....thank you guys for spending the day with us in the sun!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rob's 84'_@Sep 3 2007, 12:25 PM~8702464
> *for anone who was at the show and got upset by yelling i am very sorry but a lot of shit went wrong for me sunday but instead of getting into drama on here i just want to say i am sorry
> *


its all gravy rob just remember wooooooossssaaaaabbbbbb......lol


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Sep 3 2007, 01:21 PM~8702818
> *its all gravy rob just remember wooooooossssaaaaabbbbbb......lol
> *


thank you for coming out homie!!!! your truck looks clean as hell!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rob's 84' (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Sep 3 2007, 02:21 PM~8702818
> *its all gravy rob just remember wooooooossssaaaaabbbbbb......lol
> *


thanks man sorry you had to see that shit


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rob's 84'_@Sep 3 2007, 02:50 PM~8703539
> *thanks man sorry you had to see that shit
> *


Think of it this way....it aint a real car show without it. If you have a show on the scale that stuff like that happens, then you know you makin it big.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

Well put homie....


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 3 2007, 03:12 PM~8704116
> *Think of it this way....it aint a real car show without it.  If you have a show on the scale that stuff like that happens, then you know you makin it big.
> *


I wasn't there but if you were part of working the show, just forget about it. I always fire one of my kids then they come over for dinner and we plan next years show :biggrin: Stress is a Bitch.


----------



## *TEJAS{DRPTOP-63}* (May 22, 2007)

Great show guys. Family and I enjoyed it. Lot of nice rides.Looking foword to coming back next year. See yall at the Estrella Car Club Show :biggrin: 











Shelby, Thank for all the help! :biggrin:


----------



## *TEJAS{DRPTOP-63}* (May 22, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

SHOW LOOKS LIKE IT WAS A GREAT ONE!

COULDN'T MAKE IT BUT I HEARD GOOD THINGS.

CONGRATS ON YOUR SUCCESSFUL SHOW!


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Sep 3 2007, 01:25 PM~8702853-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey its all good, shit i would have been pissed too. it was a long day in heat and that could have been anyone to snap...got ur back homie....didnt bother me at all.

and once again it was a good show u guys threw....... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

Whats goin on Mike....Just wanted 2 say, real good show...Had lots of fun, cant wait til next year....My heater core messed up on me, but had 2 bypass it 2 get home, then got pulled over and searched on my way home, but it was all worth it.... How do we go bout gettin our score sheets, through yall or through WEGO?? Well cant wait til next year, and see yall at da next one...


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by *TEJAS{DRPTOP-63}*_@Sep 3 2007, 08:07 PM~8705534
> *Great show guys. Family and I enjoyed it. Lot of nice rides.Looking foword to coming back next year. See yall at the Estrella  Car Club Show :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: lookin good homie !!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 4 2007, 01:59 AM~8709793
> *Whats goin on Mike....Just wanted 2 say, real good show...Had lots of fun, cant wait til next year....My heater core messed up on me, but had 2 bypass it 2 get home, then got pulled over and searched on my way home, but it was all worth it....  How do we go bout gettin our score sheets, through yall or through WEGO??  Well cant wait til next year, and see yall at da next one...
> *



i don't think wego would release the forms....but they would be the ones to talk to.....sorry to hear that homie....you should have called me if you needed help......thank you for coming out homie..... appreciate the support....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Mike, can you give the guy from Big Red's Customs the link to HLC gallery...he wanted me to email the pics and handed me a flyer, but I emptied out my pockets of ALLLL the flyers before I left the show on Sunday. Unless he's gonna want them without logos and stuff....because that will be a whole other deal.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 4 2007, 08:42 AM~8710588
> *Mike, can you give the guy from Big Red's Customs the link to HLC gallery...he wanted me to email the pics and handed me a flyer, but I emptied out my pockets of ALLLL the flyers before I left the show on Sunday. Unless he's gonna want them without logos and stuff....because that will be a whole other deal.
> *



will do homie....i plan on giving them a cd with all the pictures i have saved on my computer....i've found 326 pics of the show..... :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 4 2007, 10:12 AM~8711140
> *will do homie....i plan on giving them a cd with all the pictures i have saved on my computer....i've found 326 pics of the show..... :biggrin:
> *



WOW!! I had about 188 that I actually posted....not counting the ones I deleted or just didnt use. PLus Provoks and the ones you guys took....there should be plenty of pics. You could have asked for a CD in the mail of mine rather than right click save pic as :0


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

BIG UPS TO MIKE AND THE ROYAL TOUCH FAMILY FOR A GOOD TIME @ THE 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW YOU GUYS HOSTED THIS WEEKEND... DEFINETLY LOOKING FOWARD TO COMIN OUT NEXT YEAR.....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+Sep 4 2007, 11:52 AM~8711852-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you homie....we appreciate the support from your club and all the other HLC brothers that came out to the show......

it definately wasn't easy, but so well worth it!!! i feel blessed to have such a great day with you all!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## royaltouchballa (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by *TEJAS{DRPTOP-63}*_@Sep 3 2007, 07:07 PM~8705534
> *Great show guys. Family and I enjoyed it. Lot of nice rides.Looking foword to coming back next year. See yall at the Estrella  Car Club Show :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



hey man i'm just glad everything worked out for you i hope that clean ass impala made it home alright. thanx for the shout out


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

I saw my VP Rob come on here and apologize for what happened at the show. Well now I also want to apologize and thank anyone who supported us through all of that issue. We all were worried about how the public viewed us and believe me when I say we are harder on ourselves than anyone else's judgement can be. I'm proud to say we worked it all out and came together as a family to work through the situation. Last night was the best meeting we have ever had. I want to thank all my guys for attending, 

Rob---yellow 84 monte carlo
Fidencio---blue 78 t-bird
Andrew---grey 64 impala
Luis---white 95 s-10
Shelby---red 65 impala
Alex---burnt orange 82 lac
Carlos---blue 84 cutlass
on the phone---Ernesto---green 64 impala

and to Allen for not making it an issue for not being invited to attend the meeting.....

We are going to make it and look forward to the years to come. I saw a group of guys that I can depend on to keep our club strong and going regardless of the situation at hand. By the end of the night, we were joking about the very situation that caused us to argue. Now that is love!!!!! 

We look forward to having everyone back again next year and appreciate all the support.

Michael Cordova
Royal Touch
Proud President


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

nice pictures.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

pictures are up on streetseen.com


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

This comment and comments from other promoters, friends, family, and spectators made this event worth all the headaches. I appreciate all the postive feedback and this has made me want to do it even bigger next year. Thank everyone for their support and encouragement

mike

this is from STREETSEEN.COM

royal touch car show and hop 


Ok, so we pull into the parking lot a few minutes past noon because we get lost in Bryan while looking for the show (Thanks for nothing Mapquest). Expecting to see a modest event, we're blown away by an all out orgy of fine rides and carshow enthusiasts. We spoke with Mike, the dude in charge of the event, and he said that this was the second year they put on the show. You would have never guessed it. There was quite a following for the event.. This show blew away several major city shows we have attended in recent history. The boys at Royal Touch really have their shit together and showed bigtime on Sunday.

We really enjoyed the hop. Spectators were so close to vehicles, you could feel the wind they blew as they hopped. An exciting event all around. The weather was gorgeous until about 5pm when it started pouring down rain. It was ok, because by that time, we had covered everything we needed to at the show. We bailed after the rains calmed a bit.

A big shout out to Mike and The Royal Touch crew for inviting us to the event and pushing Streetseen.com on their flyers. Next year it's on again!


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

It was a pretty good turn out...Everyone I talked to had nothing but positive things to say about it, especially the public, they were trippen that they got to get in to the carshow and concert FREE!!! I'm sure you guys would have some good pocket change if you had charged but it's all good!! Royal Touch has come a LLLOOONNNGG way in ten years....I should know....You guys pulled off a really good year so far w/the Easter picnic and then the show....MUCH PROPS!!




:thumbsup:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 8 2007, 11:03 AM~8745604
> *It was a pretty good turn out...Everyone I talked to had nothing but positive things to say about it, especially the public, they were trippen that they got to get in to the carshow and concert FREE!!! I'm sure you guys would have some good pocket change if you had charged but it's all good!! Royal Touch has come a LLLOOONNNGG way in ten years....I should know....You guys pulled off a really good year so far w/the Easter picnic and then the show....MUCH PROPS!!
> :thumbsup:
> *



THANK YOU......if anyone knows how much hard work has gone into any of our events, it would be you.....you know we don't do anything small scale....always trying to do big things.....i'm just very thankful it went well and am really looking forward to next year......you know we appreciate your support in the things we do....you always seem to come through for us.....

THANK YOU AGAIN!!!!!


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 27 2007, 12:13 PM~8651451
> *FIRME
> EMPIRE
> HYPNOTIZED
> ...


----------

